# I have a cheap home theatre reciever



## daefdubmdysicsik (Oct 31, 2010)

without a "full range" option, but want to just use 2 full range speakers in stereo. Can I hook up leads from the sub output to the speakers, as well as leads from the Front outputs to these same speakers without seeing smoke? If I can, will I get full range from this setup? Thanks for any help.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

daefdubmdysicsik said:


> without a "full range" option, but want to just use 2 full range speakers in stereo. Can I hook up leads from the sub output to the speakers, as well as leads from the Front outputs to these same speakers without seeing smoke? If I can, will I get full range from this setup? Thanks for any help.


This isn't a good idea. I've never known of a receiver that won't run full ranger speakers. Large speakers are full range FYI, but if you have a sub there in nothing to be gained from it. Your sub will only be held back by the mains trying to keep up with it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe you would only pick up the frequencies on the sub at and below what the crossover is set at. I also would not recommend doing this. As lsiberian said, you wouldn't really gain anything if the two are already full range.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What is the make and model of your AVR?


----------



## daefdubmdysicsik (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. The receiver is a Pioneer SX315, and the speakers are older JBL's. I have the speakers connected to the front outputs, but the problem is I only seem to be getting the upper frequencies, no bass. I don't have a sub, so I thought maybe I could mash the outputs for both the sub and front to the JBL's and get full range. I know nothing, but I have a feeling this isn't going to work, but...
Anyway thanks for all your help! Much appreciated!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, it looks like that receiver is designed only to be operated with the speakers that it came with as it has no way of adjusting the crossover settings for the main speakers. I'd just start saving for a new entry level AVR. You can get a Stereo receiver (2 speakers only) for about $100, or surround sound for about $200. Of course, if this is going to be a serious hobby for you, you should by a better AVR than just the least expensive starter system you can find.


----------



## daefdubmdysicsik (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, thats what I thought. Its just a stereo for the shop, but it would be nice to have some tunes in there.


----------



## Senn20 (Jan 5, 2009)

Might want to pop down to your local second-hand store, if it's just for the shop. You could probably pick up a 2-ch stereo receiver for $10 or so.

If you really wanted to use what you've got now you could wire the woofers directly to the sub outputs, then run the front channel outs to the midrange and tweeter through the crossover. The only problem here is where the crossover is set in the receiver. Most HTIB (home theater in a box) solutions come with small front/center/surround speakers with high crossover points, so hooking full range speakers up even this way might not sound too good, plus it involves taking your speakers apart. A second hand receiver might be a better idea.


----------

